# La catedral de Santa Sofía, Los Ángeles (iglesia ortodoxa griega)



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Bonita, bonita, que buen thread Canelita. (me salió un verso sin esfuerzo )


Nuestra niña bonita :lol: 

Ok, esta simpatica esa Iglesia!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Poeta resultó Jeremy...ustedes también son bonitos. 

Me alegro que les haya gustado la iglesia--valió la pena compartir las fotos. Gracias a fercho por visitar el thread.

Saludooooooos.........


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Sí, puede ser un poco caótica*

Pero con cautela y espíritu de aventura, encuentras joyitas como esta iglesia. Si no, te las pierdes todas... 

La zona por el Staples Center sí que está pasando por una completa transformación, pero tengo mis dudas sobre los resultados...no me puedo hacer la idea de centros como SF, SD o Chicago, que tienen el mar o un río a un lado. Les da un ambiente completamente diferente, que le faltará al proyectado nuevo centro de Los Ángeles.

Saludos... 



J Block said:


> Aunque esa zona es algo fea y media peligrosa...sobretodo la zona de Pico-Union. Lo que sí ha mejorado es la zona sur del Downtown, por el Staples Center.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

La verdad muy interesante realmente se nota el contraste entre la austeridad-sobriedad dl exterior y la decoracion interior .......... simpatikona la Iglesia .

Felicitacionx Canelita ... un abrazo y Salu2.


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

woohhh me he quedado sonso esta hermosa la iglesia gran Thread


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El interior es muy bonito, bastante elegante.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Wow, me gustó un montón!!! Tanto por fuera como por dentro! Muy bonita! Gracias por compartir tus fotos con nosotros, Canelita.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Canelita said:


> Pero con cautela y espíritu de aventura, encuentras joyitas como esta iglesia. Si no, te las pierdes todas...
> 
> La zona por el Staples Center sí que está pasando por una completa transformación, pero tengo mis dudas sobre los resultados...no me puedo hacer la idea de centros como SF, SD o Chicago, que tienen el mar o un río a un lado. Les da un ambiente completamente diferente, que le faltará al proyectado nuevo centro de Los Ángeles.
> 
> Saludos...


Los Angeles también tiene su río...claro, muchas veces seco y muy poco atractivo, pero creo que con un poco de esfuerzo se puede recuperar. Llegaste a ver los Cornfields? Fue una muy buena iniciativa.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*¡Hola, J Block!*

Sí, el L.A. River...pero ése para muy muy seco...y además está más bien en la periferia de lo que sería el 'nuevo' centro, en mi opinión. Creo que al final, tendrán que crear algún tipo de masa acuática para darle el 'feeling' necesario a la zona...no me sorprendería, L.A. es súper artificial en ese aspecto...nomás fíjate en las palmeras. 

No sé nada sobre los Cornfields (creo)...¿me podrías dar más info? Ya me picaste la curiosidad.





J Block said:


> Los Angeles también tiene su río...claro, muchas veces seco y muy poco atractivo, pero creo que con un poco de esfuerzo se puede recuperar. Llegaste a ver los Cornfields? Fue una muy buena iniciativa.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias, chicos, por sus comentarios...y saludos a todoooooooosss


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Gracias, Vane...no sé cómo es eso de copiar el thread en otro foro, *casi nunca me he aventurado fuera de Incascrapers*, así que si me haces el favor, please...
> 
> ¡Saludos!


*Debes hacerlo Canelita, tus threads son buenos y de seguro gustan...*


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

bellisima


----------



## AussieTank (Jul 5, 2007)

Muy buenas las fotos canelita! sabes que aqui en sydney australia los griegos tienen muchas iglesias asi de bonitas, un dia de estos voy con mi amiga a tomarle fotos a su iglesia para que veas cuan similares son ! las iglesias catolicas aqui no son tan decoradas ni asombrosas como las de Peru.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias a los tres--Joseph, sólo aquí en Incascrapers hay tanto que ver...pero de vez en cuando me voy a otros lugares, puede ser abrumante. Pero si es sólo cuestión de copiar, por qué no... 
AussieTank, ojalá que puedas tomar fotos no sólo de las iglesias (que son mi predilección, y sé que de Manuel también) sino de Australia toda, que tiene ciudades modernas y relativamente nuevas. ¡Sería excelente!


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

lindo thread canelita, el primero q veo tuyo, excelentes tus fotos!!, la iglesia me pareció muy llamativa, su sencillez por fuera también me gustó, felicitaciones kay:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Gracias por la visita, Lúcuma*

Me alegro que te haya gustado...pero tengo que aclarar que algunas fotos son de la página web de la iglesia. En realidad no soy fotógrafa, nada que ver, pero sí me gusta documentar lo que me interesa. 

¡Saludos¡ 




Lucuma said:


> lindo thread canelita, el primero q veo tuyo, excelentes tus fotos!!, la iglesia me pareció muy llamativa, su sencillez por fuera también me gustó, felicitaciones kay:


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Me alegro que te haya gustado...pero tengo que aclarar que algunas fotos son de la página web de la iglesia. En realidad no soy fotógrafa, nada que ver, pero sí me gusta documentar lo que me interesa.
> 
> ¡Saludos¡


ah no sabía pero igual te diste el trabajo pa mostrarlas aquí, y eso es lo q vale :yes:


----------

